# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  اشكال در تهيه فايل پشتيبان

## سیروس مقصودی

من براي تهيه فايل پشتيبان فرمي طراحي كرده ام كه در SqlServer2000  برنامه   به راحتي اجرا ميشود ولي همين برنامه را در SqlServer 2008R2 اجرا ميكنم   وقتي به دستور زير ميرسد پيغام خط ميدهد
دستور مورد نظر   backup log DataBase_Name With Truncate_Only

من براي كاهش حجم فايل پشتيبانم از اين دستور استفاده ميكنم . پيغام خطا در تصوير زير آمده است
براي رفع اين خطا چكاري بايستي انجام دهم

----------


## سیروس مقصودی

کسی راه حلی برای این مشکل نداره

----------

